# question .....



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Got a sled for ice fishing and will be trailered so whats the easiest way to back sled off the trailer or remove it ?
I have been told to tie it to a tree and pull away from it to drop it? seems awkward but is there another way thats easier to do ?
Dont have a reverse also.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I take it you have a tilt trailer. If so I guess the way you been told is the easiest but it won't be easy on the suspension. Personally I would look for a ride on ride off trailer. There are a bunch on craigslist for sale for good prices. Then you can ride the sled on the trailer, then ride it off the front of the trailer. I have one and like it.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Depends on the sled. If its too old with no suspension, then dropping it may hurt it. If it has some travel, just grab the bumper and yank it out and let her fall. I had a tilt trailer, but when I unloaded this is the way I did it. I figure if I'm jumping the sled off cliffs then a 2 ft drop from a trailer shouldn't bother it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks guys , i figured i need to buy a trailer for the sled .
I was using a utility trailer and hauling orv with it but built a ramp just for it but a pain to haul on trailer too....99 polaris indy 500 ...for ice fishing


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Utility trailers sit lower to the ground. So hooking it to a tree and driving away with the trailer will work fine with out the ramp. But most utility trailers also have a piece of angle iron on the back end to secure the wood down. So be careful because the carbides on the skis may catch that angle iron. Which will either tear up the angle iron and carbides.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks , my utility trailer is high off the ground but i have seen a few tilt trailers on craigs list that are lower to ground and should work better .


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

A couple of more things you may want to consider about pulling the sled off the trailer. 

Will there be enough room in the parking lot for you to maneuver the truck and trailer to get close enough to something solid enough to hook the chain or tow strap to?

BB


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Back in the day before drive on-drive off trailers , people would un hook the trailer from the tow rig and set the tongue on the ground and drive off the front.
I rode with a group that would slide them sideways on the trailer and just nail it and hop off the side ... looked like a incident waiting to happen !


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Find an old bedliner and cut it into 3 or 4" wide strips. Screw them into your trailer bed the same distance apart as your ski's. Make sure your brake is off, lift up the back of the sled and it will pull off like nothing. 

You can also use certain styles of garage door molding or just lookup "snowmobile ski guides" on ebay.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the responces and hopefully this thread can help another someday .
I have spent the last week of remodeling,restoring and fabricating a tilt trailer and found out why the ski guides are important .Would of never known .
Did get a bedliner so will get cutting in a few days .
Has been 5-6 yrs of quads and 3 wheelers so this has been interesting and probably the reason i got rid of the last sled ....ease of on/off


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I tilt mine up and wedge the spare tire between the tongue and the bottom part of the deck where it tilts like this: >
That holds it in the tilted position, then I CAREFULLY take the brake off and pick the rear end of the sled up and wiggle it till it slides down. Lift the back end up and wiggle it till you get the skis free of the deck and then you can pick the front end up and swing it away from the trailer so you can just start it and pull forward. Get the spare tire out and let the deck down slowly so it doesn't slam down. It takes a little effort but I am a small guy (130lbs) and I can unload two big sleds by myself this way. No ski guides or anything. Kinda wish I had them after hearing how it makes it easier to slide the machine down the deck but I make do with what I got.

Good luck and don't overdo anything to the point where you might hurt yourself. :coolgleam


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh man , i love it !
Finished screwing in the bedliner covering the whole bed and seen how it will protect the bed nicely as i have studded track and new carbides.Had the vallies width wide so track paddles and studs will grab and the sled walked right up !.... had to brake it as it wanted to slide down now! and lean a little forward to tilt forward and it was done .
Paid 125 $$ for a older 3ft wide x 8 ft older sled style trailer and widened it 4.5 ft wide and just under 9" long... cut off 1 7/8" receiver and put 2" on....new tires and greased bearings....new lights and wiring.....new pin for tilt locking....added an old pair of truck aluminum step sides 8 ft long that was sitting around width standing up as sides to trailer then was able to mount lights on them up higher too. The neat thing is , the sled is very balanced too it only takes very little effort to lift up trailer off the hitch and off the ground.
and my 4 cylinder s10 pulls it great too ....i love it !


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Just some food for thought on your load balance.
You want some decent tongue wt when towing. If its to light .. load to far back, it will lift the wt off your truck for traction when it gets bouncing around ... perfect recipe for jackknifing your rig on icy rds. 
I had to find the sweet spot for towing our sleds due to the sway.. another balance issue you can run into. To much forward and the trailer will sway during tow.... then you might see your toys trying to pass you 

I used 2x4;s ripped in half for ski guides, lifts the wearbar off the deck.. and a old track for the track to climb on . When I back one sled off the other just slides down

Be careful those bed liners get pretty slippery when they get cold and snowy . Watched a few friends go for a ride when stepping on them ... funny for me:lol: , not so for them :rant:


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

gOOD POINTS


----------

